# Floor noise after taking out headunit



## rsfaze (Sep 29, 2009)

A little background on my setup, Eclipse 8445 headunit which I used the aux input to connect my Nook Color using it's 3.5mm out. I decided since I never use any of the other features of the head unit I would try to eliminate it all together. 

Picked up a Clarion EQS746 to test my idea of eliminating the head unit. All wired up no head unit in use and it sounds good EXCEPT with volume all the way down, I now pick up floor noise or electrical noise maybe would be a better description. It's not coming from the input as I can disconnect all RCA's from the EQ and no change. I tried another ground for the amp, no change. Tried another 12v source with no change.

I'm using the same power/ground/access my headunit used and has no noise with volume at 0. 

What am I missing?


----------

